
Show HN: reddit performance algorithm tool - ryanckulp
http://beforereddit.com
======
ryanckulp
We all know reddit is a terrible place for self-promotion. It's also a shitty
place in general.

I built this to remind startup marketers how to post their content on reddit
(don't).

[http://beforereddit.com](http://beforereddit.com)

Also on PH under 'upcoming'...

